# networking with gentoo w/ xp

## TheOne888

Ok... I have one computer with xp and one with gentoo.  I was wondering if there was a way i could share the hard drives of the two computers.  They are both getting cable from my router ok.  please help me

----------

## handsomepete

 *TheOne888 wrote:*   

> Ok... I have one computer with xp and one with gentoo.  I was wondering if there was a way i could share the hard drives of the two computers.  They are both getting cable from my router ok.  please help me

 

You can use Samba.... http://www.samba.org - I personally do my limited file sharing between OSes via FTP, but I really have no good reason for this.

On a related note, has anyone had the guts to try the ntfs writing routines in the recent kernels yet?  The big 'dangerous' written next to it has kind of turned me off, but I think I might set up a dummy drive just to help test it out.  Anyone?

----------

